# FSB Termination voltage higher than vcore?



## fps_dean (Oct 23, 2008)

Is there anything wrong with having FSB Termination voltage higher than Vcore?

I am fairly sure that I need to increase my FSB Termination Voltage.

However my CPU voltage is all happy at 1.28v.

Do I need to increase Vcore or should I be fine?


----------



## modder (Oct 23, 2008)

hi, give me more info please, CPU ,mobo ?
Edit System Specs 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/profile.php?do=specs


----------



## fps_dean (Oct 23, 2008)

modder said:


> hi, CPU ,mobo ?
> Edit System Specs
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/profile.php?do=specs



Created a system specs profile.

Motherboard: Asus Rampage Exteme
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e8600
RAM: Corsair TWIN3X2048-1800C7DF

Actually trying to get my memory stable. 1.26v FSB Termination voltage passes memtest for 6 hours before freezing, 1.22v or less lasts anywhere from 20 to 60 minutes before freezing and I'm fairly confident that 1.30v will go forever....


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 23, 2008)

my Q6600 @ 3ghz needs 1.25 FSB term 1.2 on vcore so FSB term I think is higher than vcore


----------



## fps_dean (Oct 23, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> my Q6600 @ 3ghz needs 1.25 FSB term 1.2 on vcore so FSB term I think is higher than vcore



No problems?


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I have mine set to 1.4v


----------



## modder (Oct 23, 2008)

Is there anything wrong with having FSB Termination voltage higher than Vcore? no wrong 1.30 V it's good.


----------



## fps_dean (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks a ton guys.

I've always read that it shouldn't be higher so I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## AddSub (Oct 24, 2008)

Very high VTT voltage (FSB Termination voltage) can have an unhealthy effect on 45nm CPU's, especially quads, as per Ananadtech report: 

*Beware of VTT - it's a lurking time bomb...*
http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=428

It killed their QX9650 sample in a few months. As per their posting, and I quote: _"Let this be a warning – do not go over 1.4V maximum for 24/7 use!"_

Apparently 65nm CPU's can handle high VTT voltage just fine (also known as FSB Termination voltage), 45nm ones are not so resilient.


----------



## fps_dean (Oct 24, 2008)

AddSub said:


> Very high VTT voltage (FSB Termination voltage) can have an unhealthy effect on 45nm CPU's, especially quads, as per Ananadtech report:
> 
> *Beware of VTT - it's a lurking time bomb...*
> http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=428
> ...




I am aware of this. 45nm CPUs run 0.1v lower than 65nm CPUs, but there's a lot more evidence to suggest that high Vcores (above 1.4) kill CPUs faster.

Don't worry - not going for anything too crazy here, just trying to get memory stable at 1800mhz.

But thanks for the heads up.


----------

